# Police: Armed customer stops KFC robbery



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Police: Armed customer stops KFC robbery*

By Vic Ryckaert

Police say a would-be robber is in jail this morning after a customer foiled the suspect's attempted hold-up of a restaurant on the Westside.

William McMiller Jr., 40, was arrested on an initial charge of robbery after he demanded money and threatened to shoot a cashier at the Kentucky Fried Chicken, 2801 W. 16th Street, at about 3:20 p.m. Thursday, according to Indianapolis police reports.

McMiller, records show, is being held in the Marion County Jail on $80,000 bond.

McMiller, police said, ordered a bucket of chicken then told cashier Deanne Slaughter: "Give me the money before I shoot you."

The suspect held his hand in his back pocket as if reaching for a gun, police said, then lifted his foot to jump over the counter.

Paul Sherlock, a customer sitting in the dining room, approached and pointed a Taurus 9-mm handgun towards the suspect's back.

The suspect raised his hands over his head, police said. Sherlock ordered him to lean against a window with his hands up until police arrived.

Police found a long screwdriver, not a gun, in McMiller's pocket.

Sherlock had a valid gun permit, police said.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Who says Taurus 9mm aren't good guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The mans a hero. The people in there are all safe and BG goes to jail. It don't get no better than that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Who says Taurus 9mm aren't good guns. :mrgreen:


Had he used a P99, the guy would have given up, confessed his last 3 robberies, and given up the names and addresses of his drug dealers, and their drug dealing moms


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Had he used a P99, the guy would have given up, confessed his last 3 robberies, and given up the names and addresses of his drug dealers, and their drug dealing moms












Need I say more?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U're just lucky I am work w/o a photoshop program, like I have at home


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U're just lucky I am work w/o a photoshop program, like I have at home


:goofy:


----------

